# Bericht: Phishing kommt aus der Mode



## Newsfeed (28 August 2009)

Im Vergleich zum Vorjahr spielen Phishing-Mails fast keine Rolle mehr. Dafür setzen die Kriminellen nun vermehrt Trojaner ein, um direkt auf dem PC an Login- und andere Daten etwa fürs Online-Banking zu gelangen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

